# Advice on how to not get matched with a rider?



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a certain rider that I get all the time that takes the same $2.80 ride everytime. She rates me 4 stars everytime, she never tips, and she makes me wait a minimum of 3 minutes and up to 5 minutes every single time. Is there a way to not get matched with a rider like this other than canceling the ride?

I have been nothing but nice and friendly to this person at all times, just for the record. Even though she doesnt deserve it at all.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

guffy515255 said:


> I have a certain rider that I get all the time that takes the same $2.80 ride everytime. She rates me 4 stars everytime, she never tips, and she makes me wait a minimum of 3 minutes and up to 5 minutes every single time. Is there a way to not get matched with a rider like this other than canceling the ride?
> 
> I have been nothing but nice and friendly to this person at all times, just for the record. Even though she doesnt deserve it at all.


Does she always leave from the same address? If so just don't accept pings from that address. In my phone (Android) if I have another app open with Uber in the background a little tab will usually appear with the pick up address on it when I get a ping.

Be aware that Uber does not deactivate drivers accounts for not accepting ride requests but they can for high cancellations (i.e, accepting requests then cancelling).


----------



## Mco (May 4, 2016)

simply 1 star her on the next trip and you won't get her again


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)

Rate 3 or less for Lyft, contact support for Uber. 

Edit: Corrected based on input from others. Thanks!


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Does she always leave from the same address? If so just don't accept pings from that address. In my phone (Android) if I have another app open with Uber in the background a little tab will usually appear with the pick up address on it when I get a ping.
> 
> Be aware that Uber does not deactivate drivers accounts for not accepting ride requests but they can for high cancellations (i.e, accepting requests then cancelling).


Yes, I have avoided her requests by doing what you suggested, once maybe twice. That little pop up on the taskbar last for about a half a second on my Android phone though, if that. I have to be staring at the task bar when the ping comes in to see that. I will def reject the request anytime I see it, I turn doen requests all the time.



Tomasimo said:


> Rate 3 or less.


I thought that was only a thing on Lyft?


----------



## Mco (May 4, 2016)

guffy515255 said:


> Yes, I have avoided her requests by doing what you suggested, once maybe twice. That little pop up on the taskbar last for about a half a second on my Android phone though, if that. I have to be staring at the task bar when the ping comes in to see that though. I will def reject the request anytime I see it, I turn doen requests all the time.
> 
> I thought that was only a thing on Lyft?


works for both platforms


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

guffy515255 said:


> Yes, I have avoided her requests by doing what you suggested, once maybe twice. That little pop up on the taskbar last for about a half a second on my Android phone though, if that. I have to be staring at the task bar when the ping comes in to see that though. I will def reject the request anytime I see it, I turn doen requests all the time.
> 
> I thought that was only a thing on Lyft?


It is.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> It is.


A one star wouldnt even guarantee I wont match with her again would it? Id gladly give her a 1 star if I didnt have to deal with her anymore.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Email cs and say you don't want matched with them anymore


----------



## Mco (May 4, 2016)

guffy515255 said:


> A one star wouldnt even guarantee I wont match with her again would it? Id gladly give her a 1 star if I didnt have to deal with her anymore.


if you rate anyone a 3 star or below you won't be paired with them again.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

guffy515255 said:


> A one star wouldnt even guarantee I wont match with her again would it? Id gladly give her a 1 star if I didnt have to deal with her anymore.


Nope. You have to explicitly ask them to, or, sometimes, if you complain about how rude, unruly, etc., they were, Uber will tell you they will try not to match you up again.

And either way, there's no guarantee. If you're the only driver available, you'll still get the ping.



Mco said:


> if you rate anyone a 3 star or below you won't be paired with them again.


That's Lyft, not Uber.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Nope. You have to explicitly ask them to, or, sometimes, if you complain about how rude, unruly, etc., they were, Uber will tell you they will try not to match you up again.
> 
> And either way, there's no guarantee. If you're the only driver available, you'll still get the ping.
> 
> That's Lyft, not Uber.


Thank You for the response, this is how I thought it worked on Uber. I was hoping some well known members would clarify though.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Mco said:


> if you rate anyone a 3 star or below you won't be paired with them again.


Sorry....but that's only on LYFT. Not Uber.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If you don't feel like knocking their rating, just send a quick ticket to Uber under "My rider was rude" and ask to be unmatched (capitalized for the benefit of the csa in India). Works like a charm! Took someone's great advice to filter out the "undesirable" riders which are money losers, time sinks or some other obnoxious thing like leaving my seat smelling of butt. Do this probably once a week or so and it is a wonderful tool. Of course, I am in a smaller market. In big cities this is strategy is less needed.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> If you don't feel like knocking their rating, just send a quick ticket to Uber under "My rider was rude" and ask to be unmatched (capitalized for the benefit of the csa in India). Works like a charm! Took someone's great advice to filter out the "undesirable" riders which are money losers, time sinks or some other obnoxious thing like leaving my seat smelling of butt. Do this probably once a week or so and it is a wonderful tool. Of course, I am in a smaller market. In big cities this is strategy is less needed.


I too am in a very small city by Uber standards. I get matched with the same people multiple times a week, and often there are only one or two drivers available at a given time. People you dont want to deal with are really hard to avoid lol. I will try your advice and see what happens. Thank you!


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> Email cs and say you don't want matched with them anymore


+1 For This


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Lyft: 3 or less stars will unmatch you with rider.

Uber: After completing the trip, give a 1* (if you already rated, no problem, read on). Go to Account > Help > Trip Issues and Refunds > select that trip with the rider you want to unmatch with > Help > Issue with a Rider > select either "My Rider Made Me Feel Unsafe" or "My Rider was Rude" > and type in a complaint and request to be UNMATCHED with rider.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Why don't you just ask her why she rates you a 4 every time? What do you have to lose? She probably doesn't understand the rating system (I know it sucks and really doesn't matter). If you are bold enough ask why no tip ever? Explain how her trips are a money loser for her. Probably won't change anything but I like the idea of her feeling your pain.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Why don't you just ask her why she rates you a 4 every time? What do you have to lose? She probably doesn't understand the rating system (I know it sucks and really doesn't matter).


guffy515255 ^^^^^^^^THIS is a good point to make. Next time you get the same rider, ask this. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

PTUber said:


> Why don't you just ask her why she rates you a 4 every time? What do you have to lose? She probably doesn't understand the rating system (I know it sucks and really doesn't matter). If you are bold enough ask why no tip ever? Explain how her trips are a money loser for her. Probably won't change anything but I like the idea of her feeling your pain.


If I ever do get her again I will consider asking her about the rating. Although i cant say for positive sure its her giving out the 4 star. It happens the ssme day I gave her a ride everytime though

I did submit a "rider was rude" ticket to Uber, so hopefully I wont be seeing her again. Ubers response was they would do their best to not match me with her again. My town is a whopping 15k population though, with few drivers. Id say at some point Im likely to see her again lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Why don't you just ask her why she rates you a 4 every time? What do you have to lose? She probably doesn't understand the rating system (I know it sucks and really doesn't matter). If you are bold enough ask why no tip ever? Explain how her trips are a money loser for her. Probably won't change anything but I like the idea of her feeling your pain.


Good advise. If she argues, suggest she take a bus from now on. If you are matched again, roll up, cancel, and roll off so she can't rate. Eventually she'll get a clue.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

Leave a 1* every time.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

guffy515255 said:


> A one star wouldnt even guarantee I wont match with her again would it? Id gladly give her a 1 star if I didnt have to deal with her anymore.


 You should have been giving her one star ratings each time if she is always late getting into your car. But yes, if you rate a rider one star you will not be matched up with them again.

On another note, if she's late each time getting to your car, why don't you just accept the ride, wait until the cancellation box pops up, and then cancel it as a rider no-show and collect your cancellation fee? It's a guaranteed four dollar payment and you don't have to deal with seeing her!


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

I just identified the reason with Uber and a written request in the app to not be matched. They said they would, and I've not had individual since.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Why don't you just ask her why she rates you a 4 every time? What do you have to lose? She probably doesn't understand the rating system (I know it sucks and really doesn't matter). If you are bold enough ask why no tip ever? Explain how her trips are a money loser for her. Probably won't change anything but I like the idea of her feeling your pain.


I love this suggestion.

It gives the driver an opportunity to get useful feedback to improve service.

It also provides an opportunity to educate the pax. Remember, everywhere else in the world, 4 out of 5 stars means "Above Average". It's only in the TNC world TK created that it's a vote for deactivation. The pax may well think she's giving you a compliment.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> You should have been giving her one star ratings each time if she is always late getting into your car. But yes, if you rate a rider one star you will not be matched up with them again.
> 
> On another note, if she's late each time getting to your car, why don't you just accept the ride, wait until the cancellation box pops up, and then cancel it as a rider no-show and collect your cancellation fee? It's a guaranteed four dollar payment and you don't have to deal with seeing her!


She beats the 5 minute deadline every time. Usually by less than a minute, sometimes by seconds. She clearly knows she has 5 minutes to get in the car. If she was over 5:00 I would cancel for sure.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

To avoid confusion, I find it best to use uber language when making a request. Pull up your last ride with her, accuse her rude and request, 'please don't pair me with this rider again.' Uber uses pair. Let's not make things difficult the for good folks in Mumbai.


----------

